# Whats the best shampoo/ wash n wax for under £10



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

What do you reckon people


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> What do you reckon people


It depends on what you mean by best.


----------



## Mark raw (Oct 1, 2007)

honest turtle wax is not bad at all, butg many others auto glym works but there are better


----------



## Destroyers (Aug 30, 2007)

Regards turtle wax wash and wax - personally I think it is dreadfull stuff, made the mistake of buying some from halfords a year ago and still got loads left, I just shove it in my foam lance 50/50 now to get rid of it


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Raceglaze Aqua bathe 500ml is £11.99. Yes £2 over budget but a damn good wash/wax shampoo


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

I've just started using CG Wash and Gloss and I think it's excellent:

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/citwglos.htm


----------



## MarkGolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh, I'm just looking for a new shampoo, i was looking and saw in the serious performance section, the febuary offer on the wash, cleanser, sealent and free detailer, is this kit anygood or should I not bother and just get a good shampoo?


----------



## Spoolin93 (May 27, 2006)

Halfords' Advanced Car Wash isn't bad & 5 Litres is about a tenner.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Don't know about best, but cheapest i've bought was simoniz wash&wax.
5 litres for £7 at Costco


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Megs NXT,if you hurry down to Halfords it mays still be 3 for the price of 2.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Mr Concours said:


> Megs NXT,if you hurry down to Halfords it mays still be 3 for the price of 2.


i didnt kno that megs nxt was a "wash n wax"

thought it was just a shampoo


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

For under £10, Duragloss 901


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> For under £10, Duragloss 901


+1 :thumb:


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

CG Wash and Gloss gets my vote...although i have just got some CG MaxisudsII


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

headphones.

whats that simoniz shampoo like, ive seen it in my local factors and wondered if its any good.

At the mo im using tescos own, coz its £2.97 for 2 litres, some1 told me that tescos Eco friendly shampoo is meant to be good


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Neil_S said:


> For under £10, Duragloss 901


+2 :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I dont use wash and wax.only a shampoo.
I can recommend ag bodywork s and c,cg maxi suds II,Tesco pink wheels,and Megs Nxt wash aint bad either.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

The best stuff I've used that is easy to get locally (I guess you don't want to pay postage) is Zym0l autowash. Green stuff found in Halfords etc.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

HEADPHONES said:


> Don't know about best, but cheapest i've bought was simoniz wash&wax.
> 5 litres for £7 at Costco


Is that the white one or the orange coloured one? The white one is crap compared to the other one I got early last year.

This is the one I found to be very good









I cant find it anywhere now though. It produces great foam through the lance too. Unfortunately it's nearly finished


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> For under £10, Duragloss 901


+2 - great stuff....


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

spitfire, you can still get it in halfords, £8.99, i think its on their website aswell.

where do you get duragloss, do you have to get it online.

been using the tesco's own as said before, but i dont knopw if its good or not, as ive not compared it to anything else.

interested in that simoniz one though.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

_At the mo im using tescos own, coz its £2.97 for 2 litres, some1 told me that tescos Eco friendly shampoo is meant to be good_[/QUOTE]

I have the Tesco Eco stuff and am not impressed. Cleaning ability is poor and I'm using it up on my wheels at double the concentration as its got poor lubricity. I have Z Autowash for the bodywork and thats brilliant ( glides across the paint and does not strip wax).


----------



## blue51 (Feb 7, 2008)

what about Swarfega Vehicle Cleaner? I've read on here a lot of good comments about it and was going to buy some this week

also, it is meant for pressure washers isn't it? but is it ok to use in a bucket too?

otherwise i'd probably get the Tesco Eco stuff


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> spitfire, you can still get it in halfords, £8.99, i think its on their website aswell.
> 
> where do you get duragloss, do you have to get it online.
> 
> ...


I not sure it's the same stuff and it's only available to me on home delivery so I can't even go and have a look  I'll investigate further though as I do like it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dougie am sure that they were doing a 25 litre drum of this for like 12 quid was at costco monday night.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Dougie am sure that they were doing a 25 litre drum of this for like 12 quid was at costco monday night.


Cheers m8. I go over tomorrow and have a look :thumb:


----------



## Mark raw (Oct 1, 2007)

Most seem very similar to me and to be honest they should all be under £10 if you mean the washing stuff you put in water. I use turtle wax and to me it seems great. Mnay others tho but form what i have heard stay away from megs gold class it removes wax, may as well use fairy wasunbg up liquid in that case


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

blue51 said:


> what about Swarfega Vehicle Cleaner? I've read on here a lot of good comments about it and was going to buy some this week
> 
> also, it is meant for pressure washers isn't it? but is it ok to use in a bucket too?
> 
> otherwise i'd probably get the Tesco Eco stuff


got some in Focus recently - 5L for £6 but not very impressed TBH. VERY watery when adding o any kind of foam lance and even has a major diluting effect on SSF eg SSF + Swarfega = less foam than SSF alone....

Some suds but not a very lube'd feel. Cleaning ability is OK. I really only use it for wheel cleaning duty now and gave lots away to family etc. I guess it is cheap and not bad value as it does dilute quite a lot, but wont be buying it again as it is not even close to Duragloss IMHO....


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

This is the one in halfords, im sure its the same as the one you were using spitfire, think its just a newer label


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

I love the CG Extreme Body wash n wax, I have previously confessed to my obsession on the smell of it too, its lovely and does a great job .......


----------



## tetley (Apr 16, 2007)

It has to be CG Citrus wash and Gloss, absolutley brilliant stuff.
I usually mix a little of that with Mothers California Gold Shampoo in the superspray topped up with Halfords Advanced or Zip wax and warm water.

Does the job for me :thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Poorboys Super Slick and Suds works a treat


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

remember it has to be under £10, im sure poorboys and chemical guys are over £10 without delivery charge aswell


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Is that the white one or the orange coloured one? The white one is crap compared to the other one I got early last year.
> 
> This is the one I found to be very good
> 
> ...


I bought the orange one last year too. Got 1/2 left. Was surprised you said the white one was crap but thanks for the heads up. Will look out for the orange one to reappear and stock up.

To be honest though as i wash every week i don't really notice shampoos different cleaning powers but peoples views on wax stripping properties would influence my future purchases i suppose.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

HEADPHONES said:


> I bought the orange one last year too. Got 1/2 left. Was surprised you said the white one was crap but thanks for the heads up. Will look out for the orange one to reappear and stock up.
> 
> To be honest though as i wash every week i don't really notice shampoos different cleaning powers but peoples views on wax stripping properties would influence my future purchases i suppose.


That one I have and if you dilute as per instruction 10ml per 10 litre bucket, it leaves a great finish and ideal for weekly or more washing, worked out to about 1p per wash. Did anyone mention Swarfega vehicle wash? that is under a tenner but I notice the price is creeping up :tumbleweed:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

As I think I said on another thread, Sonax Gloss Concentrate is good, £3.50 a litre from Vauxhall dealers.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

CG Citrus Wash & Gloss for me, the stuff is fantastic.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

chemical guys maxi suds II is awesome.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

as said earlier, im sure this is the same one, but in a new label, its the only simoniz one around my way. comes in 500ml, 2 litre and 5 litre


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I think i mite give the simoniz one a go myself or the Sonax Gloss Concentrate, though does anyone else use it at all

I think someone earliear said that the swarfega one isnt all that great and it goes too watery


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive seen the simoniz one in my local halfrauds but not used it.You could do a test and post a write up on it!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> I think i mite give the simoniz one a go myself or the Sonax Gloss Concentrate, though does anyone else use it at all
> 
> I think someone earliear said that the swarfega one isnt all that great and it goes too watery


I have 40 shampoos here all are over the counter bar 2, for a tenner you can get the swarfega and the simoniz and still have change, then you can review them for yourself, as oddly the most dissapointing one I have is the megs nxt, so over rated


----------



## Trune (Jun 19, 2007)

gotta put another one down for the CG Wash and Gloss...

i dont know if its the change in weather, but ive been mildly aroused by the look of my car after i started using that to wash it. It looks glossy as hell.


----------



## blue51 (Feb 7, 2008)

bit of a newbie question here. are all of these products that have been mentioned just shampoos? or do some have wax in too?

i was thinking of getting the swarfega, as it is clearly just a cleaner

but if i can get the sonax from my local vauxhall dealer, then I'd be interested, but as its 'gloss' does that mean it has wax in too?

I was under the impression that a wash n wax won't be as good at getting grime off as it will kind of wax over it a bit too!? could be wrong!

I'm after something i can use to spray on as a pre-wash for 5 mins, then also use in a bucket with a mitt afterwards ...would any of these be ok for that?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Dougie am sure that they were doing a 25 litre drum of this for like 12 quid was at costco monday night.


I had a look at this in Costco today. It's not Simoniz though, it's Turtle Wax. It's a good deal at £15.26 inc vat for 25ltrs. I'm not sure how good it is though, although the consistancy of the liquid in the container seems the same as the simoniz. (Thick like washing up liquid).

Has anyone tried the Turtle wax stuff? If it's any good I'll buy it at that price.:thumb:

For those interested in the current Costco simoniz, white stuff, it's very thin in consistancy, almost like milk, doesn't foam as well and cleaning power is down in performance as well. I won't be buying it again.


----------



## najman (Oct 29, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> For under £10, Duragloss 901


+3 one off the best i ever tried


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

where do you even get duragloss from


----------



## Spoolin93 (May 27, 2006)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> where do you even get duragloss from


Serious Performance are a stockist - Link to Duragloss 901

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

spitfire said:


> I had a look at this in Costco today. It's not Simoniz though, it's Turtle Wax. It's a good deal at £15.26 inc vat for 25ltrs. I'm not sure how good it is though, although the consistancy of the liquid in the container seems the same as the simoniz. (Thick like washing up liquid).
> 
> Has anyone tried the Turtle wax stuff? If it's any good I'll buy it at that price.:thumb:
> 
> For those interested in the current Costco simoniz, white stuff, it's very thin in consistancy, almost like milk, doesn't foam as well and cleaning power is down in performance as well. I won't be buying it again.


i was very tempted to buy it never noticed the label! Damm turtle wax apologys thought it was simoniz, i got the white shampoo they done/do and yes its absolute rubbish doesnt foam no lubricity and generally a horrid shampoo jeez even the asda smart price shampoo is better! lol


----------



## Destroyers (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.redexpress.co.uk/cbimages/PRODUCT/PRODUCT_THUMB_XL/TZ8N.jpg

This stuff? Personally I don't rate it (as I mentioned in an earler post), however, at that price...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> i was very tempted to buy it never noticed the label! Damm turtle wax apologys thought it was simoniz, i got the white shampoo they done/do and yes its absolute rubbish doesnt foam no lubricity and generally a horrid shampoo jeez even the asda smart price shampoo is better! lol


If it had been the orange Simoniz, i'd have bought two. I really do rate it!

So, Turtle wax, any good? Think they'd give me a sample


----------



## blue51 (Feb 7, 2008)

Does anyone know, is the Tesco Eco one just a shampoo? or is it a wash n wax?


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

i think most shampoo/washes you buy off the shelf have some sort of wax/protectant in them. I use the normal blue bottle tesco one at the mo and it seems ok, though i have not used anything to compare it to.

some 1 said the ECO stuff is not that good, then again another person said it was good. 

Ive tried that Carplan Triplewax stuff before as it was rated number 1 in autoexpress, tbh i didnt think it was upto much.


----------



## blue51 (Feb 7, 2008)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> i think most shampoo/washes you buy off the shelf have some sort of wax/protectant in them. I use the normal blue bottle tesco one at the mo and it seems ok, though i have not used anything to compare it to.
> 
> some 1 said the ECO stuff is not that good, then again another person said it was good.
> 
> Ive tried that Carplan Triplewax stuff before as it was rated number 1 in autoexpress, tbh i didnt think it was upto much.


i have the tescos blue bottle wash n wax too

left a good finish on my gf's Ka, but I wasn't sure if it would be up to getting the grime off my Focus - i do a lot more miles in mine

think i might just stick with it until it runs out


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah im gona finish mine off, im near the of mine though so i want to try something else. Probably the simoniz one. the one spitfire has been praising. im sure the one in halfords is the same one just with new labels as it also the yellow colour


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> yeah im gona finish mine off, im near the of mine though so i want to try something else. Probably the simoniz one. the one spitfire has been praising. im sure the one in halfords is the same one just with new labels as it also the yellow colour


After all the posts and then you still go for the simoniz it's not bad , but I am sure you will be more pleased with the z ymol :thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

only the one post was put up in the thread about ***** wash, i havent heard anything else about it. 

Where do you get it, how much, and anyone else use it at all


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

The Zym0l ash is low suds, with oils such as Coconut which leave a great finish.
You can buy it at www.morethanpolish.com ( yes, thats me again Glenn !).


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Destroyers said:


> Regards turtle wax wash and wax - personally I think it is dreadfull stuff, made the mistake of buying some from halfords a year ago and still got loads left, I just shove it in my foam lance 50/50 now to get rid of it


you mean the stuff in the green bottle that smells like washing up liquid?

i bought a gallon of it a year ago, and i love it for quick washes.....


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> only the one post was put up in the thread about ***** wash, i havent heard anything else about it.
> 
> Where do you get it, how much, and anyone else use it at all


In my post I mention you can get it at Halfords. I think it sells for around £7


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> In my post I mention you can get it at Halfords. I think it sells for around £7


£7 for how much though. 500ml ??

The 5ltrs orange simoniz was less than £6. At the end of the day were washing cars here.


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

spitfire said:


> I had a look at this in Costco today. It's not Simoniz though, it's Turtle Wax. It's a good deal at £15.26 inc vat for 25ltrs. I'm not sure how good it is though, although the consistancy of the liquid in the container seems the same as the simoniz. (Thick like washing up liquid).
> 
> Has anyone tried the Turtle wax stuff? If it's any good I'll buy it at that price.:thumb:


Got some last night ... 61p a litre :thumb: ... plus a nice plastic 25 litre drum when it''s all finished, if ever :lol:










Weighs a tonne too ... get a low loader trolley


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> only the one post was put up in the thread about ***** wash, i havent heard anything else about it.
> 
> Where do you get it, how much, and anyone else use it at all


You have to look at other threads for reviews on it, it is not up to the respondants to convince you which one to get , only you can decide, just hope you are content with whichever one you choose :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

JonnyG said:


> Got some last night ... 61p a litre :thumb: ... plus a nice plastic 25 litre drum when it''s all finished, if ever :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will you let us know how you get on with it please. :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

never seen that 25ltr drum in costco before! will have a look when im over there next week getting new tyres :lol:

ive bought the 5ltr orange simoniz stuff from costco, was ok. good value.

i rate autosmart autowash £5 for 5ltrs. and yes i have the £39 bottle of zym0l wash too, but id rather use the duragloss 951 shampoo


----------



## Scotzett (Jan 8, 2008)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> What do you reckon people


einszett glanz shampoo or perl shampoo,both very concentrated so you wont use a lot,superb gloss finish from the perl


----------



## Destroyers (Aug 30, 2007)

You are never going to use that all up :lol:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

spitfire said:


> £7 for how much though. 500ml ??
> 
> The 5ltrs orange simoniz was less than £6. At the end of the day were washing cars here.


Title says: 'BEST SHAMPOO' not cheapest


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> Title says: 'BEST SHAMPOO' not cheapest


So is Zymbol the best for under a tenner. Matter of opinion I guess


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

spitfire said:


> So is Zymbol the best for under a tenner. Matter of opinion I guess


Which was what was asked in the 1st reply, what does one mean by best?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

spitfire said:


> So is Zymbol the best for under a tenner. Matter of opinion I guess





Avanti said:


> Which was what was asked in the 1st reply, what does one mean by best?


As Avanti points out, what does the OP value in a shampoo.
I don't think we've had a direct reply to that question so I am answering based on my own set of values limited by a £10 MAXIMUM spend (inc postage etc).

I personally use Meguiars Hyperwash as a foamer and Meguiars Shampoo + for my wash, but either of these is well above £10 to buy although both are better value than Zym0l.
If I needed a good shampoo and had a tenner in my pocket i would buy the Zym0l from Halfords and I'd have it by 10am today if I so wanted.

To go back to the values issue, I would add that if I had a well protected car and washed it 2-3 times a week then I believe almost any shampoo will do inc the Costco one or even Tesco's own value stuff (under a pound for a litre I think). If you wash once a week or less and want to add something to the look of the car then the:
901
Zym0l
Shampoo +
CG C&G
etc type shampoos would be my choice.

:lol: 7 pages for a what shampoo thread :detailer:


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

does anybody rate the 25litre drum of turtle wax wash n wax that costco are selling for £15 ? either as a foamer or a shampoo ???


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Will you let us know how you get on with it please.


Yep, will do :thumb:

Will be using it next weekend in an Autobrite Foam Gun.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> As Avanti points out, what does the OP value in a shampoo.
> I don't think we've had a direct reply to that question so I am answering based on my own set of values limited by a £10 MAXIMUM spend (inc postage etc).
> 
> I personally use Meguiars Hyperwash as a foamer and Meguiars Shampoo + for my wash, but either of these is well above £10 to buy although both are better value than Zym0l.
> ...


I guess what it came down to for me was that I had found a shampoo which given that I do wash the car more than once a week, ticked all the boxes and was cheap to boot. I'm like the OP now trying to find a replacement at under £7 for 5ltrs. I don't want to spend £7 quid for 500 ml of something or other when I know I don't need to. Now £12 quid for 25 litres sounds good but it must foam really well, have good lubricity, clean well and leave that little extra to the finish. 
If the TW doesn't deliver that I'll look somewhere else even if it costs more.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

dotnetdave said:


> does anybody rate the 25litre drum of turtle wax wash n wax that costco are selling for £15 ? either as a foamer or a shampoo ???


as above, is it good?


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

By best shampoo for under £10, i mean a bit of both really quality and quantity. For instance if the simoniz one isnt far off the finish id get with zimol, then id go simoniz as you get alot more. However if the zimol finish what in its own league then id go for that even though you dont get as much.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> By best shampoo for under £10, i mean a bit of both really quality and quantity. For instance if the simoniz one isnt far off the finish id get with zimol, then id go simoniz as you get alot more. However if the zimol finish what in its own league then id go for that even though you dont get as much.


You gotta look at how many washes you will get per bottle, the simoniz leaves a good finish for light soiling, if you have heavier dirt and don't really clean that often, the AG or zimol from halfords or swarfega vehicle wash from focus if you don't wanna do mail order,


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

i didnt think the swarfega was meant to be all that great


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> i didnt think the swarfega was meant to be all that great


so which one is then?


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Will you let us know how you get on with it please.





JonnyG said:


> Yep, will do :thumb:
> 
> Will be using it next weekend in an Autobrite Foam Gun.


As promised, see my review here :thumb: :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59475


----------

